

Google Glass faces driving ban across UK as distraction concerns mount - derpenxyne
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/31/4575226/google-glass-risks-uk-driving-ban

======
tehwalrus
Note that, in the UK, while you may use a bluetooth headset while driving, you
are not allowed to even _touch_ your phone - whether to update the satnav or
whatever, especially not to hold it to your ear - without facing a driving
citation.

Someone was also stopped (and given penalty points, which add up to a ban
eventually) for driving with promotional writing on the windscreen (the sales
rep, who was also in the car for the test drive, offered to take the points
and was very nearly charged with perverting the course of justice for it.)

It is not surprising in the least to anyone who drives here that this would be
the case - glass is a visual distraction while driving, which blocks your view
of the road.

